# favorite starter set?



## gwmaniac (Sep 1, 2008)

so guys, what's your favorite warhammer starter set that ever existed? personally, i liked the one with bretonnia and lizardmen, but never got to buying one.


----------



## arhain (May 6, 2008)

I like 7th because it has a much larger amount of highly detailed models (even if the goblins are a bit small) than 6th editon


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Would have to be 7th Edition for me, I like the models much more.


----------



## officer kerky (Jun 12, 2008)

i liked 5th ed. i liked it


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

i think 7th Edition, my self because the models are better quality.


----------



## Druchii in Space (Apr 7, 2008)

I'm not sure you can fairly compare these in a way, 7th ed has moved on so far with the models you get, its almost ridculous.

I had to vote 7th for that reason, I think by 8th you'll be able to have a fairer comparison between which set was better 7th or 8th, but none of the others in my mind work for me now. 

Lizardmen for example where a mix of pretty much static figs, and to make matters worse the new plastics look back at the old gecko like Saurus and just chuckle. Although to be fair the Knights where okay, the archers suffered with just two varient models mind you.

4th is just funny now when you look back, I mean all the best models in that box where cardboard cut outs. :biggrin:

If I'm remembering correctly Empire and orcs was a step in the right direction with a Orc Chariot and Empire Cannon, but the Dwarves/Goblins out do it with the number of varients and extras in the box.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

6th for me the models in 7th are just bad


----------



## Sinioth (Feb 10, 2008)

Well, 4th has sentimental value for me, since that's when I started playing. However I love the new set. Partially because the minis are excellent, and a great value, but also because I'm a big Dwarf and O&G fan.


----------



## Gannon (Mar 13, 2008)

Personally I had to go with 6th. As that's when I actually played WHFB. I'm considering getting back into it, but it will be a long while before I actually finish my orks enough to even buy my first box of FB figs.


----------

